# 3x3 Waterman Method Speedsolving Tutorial by Blobinati Cuber



## WarriorCatCuber (May 2, 2021)

Hello everyone! I just wanted to share the best waterman speedsolving tutorial, by Blobinati Cuber. Other videos about Waterman, like mine, or some by other youtubers, are quite inaccurate and outdated. This one is straight to the point and summarises the newer waterman variants extremely clearly. Go check it out here:


----------



## abunickabhi (May 3, 2021)

Wow thanks for making this video!

I do not see that many active Waterman solvers nowadays.


----------



## abunickabhi (May 3, 2021)

I checked out the other videos on your primary and secondary channel. It is cool. I really liked the 4dim cube solve. Good luck making more waterman content.

I joined both the discord servers. Good luck!


----------

